# Alumacraft 1436 Gigging Build



## brtc

I just inherited a 1436 jon boat. It came with an old 9.5 johnson and ive spent alot of time workin on it, but it's got sentimental value, so i don't mind. It's never going to compare to some of the boat builds on here, but I figured I would post pictures of the project. The ultimate goal is to be painted black on the outside, light grey on the inside, with decks going from the front to the second bench and from the back bench to the transom. below the front deck, i'll have a hatch for a cooler and a custom flounder removal tool. Lights at the moment are going to be 5 LED's i posted on another thread, I'll be adding more as i go. I don't have a lot of money to throw in this one, but I found someone for scrap aluminum, so this will help plenty.


----------



## brtc

more progress, I don't even have access to an outdoor electrical outlet where I am, so the boat was sprayed with self etching primer, and rolled with rustoleum. It should hold up for a few years until i can get a little more established.


----------



## brtc

*Motor*

This johnson motor is 43 years old. And has been sitting a long time. I pulled apart the gearcase and nothing but rust came out of it. It took an hour just to break the screws on it.


----------



## brtc

I'll post some more pictures tomorrow, as soon as the motor is all back together. I had to replace the forward gear bearing, as well as the fuel pump and all the lines. Should be ready to go now.


----------



## azevedo16

Nice job bro!


----------



## flounderslayerman

It'll get you started for sure. Good job!!!


----------



## bigrick

is that off pelham, I just started a project skiff up the road. Looks good!


----------



## brtc

It sure is off pelham, have you been gigging here in cinco bayou?


----------



## bigrick

No. The flats on west side of choctawhatchee bay are good on a falling tide. Check out the boat ramp at the end of walkedge off brooks st.. Good stuff around the especially when the head for the guf this fall. They filter out of the sound and are everywhere that time of year. Only have fished Cinco bayou at night. Good underwater lights on the docks but never really caught quality fish consistently there.


----------



## jcoss15

Good deal man...I used to have a 1436 alumacraft, good boats. Hope the motor works out for you.


----------



## brtc

Thanks for the feedback everybody.. The motor is running much better now, here's some pictures. I can't find a way to secure my cover to the motor, it wont latch. Gotta figure out a good way to lock it so it wont fly off while i'm on the boat. as soon as this storm passes, I'll get back to work on the deck. Thanks for the tip on the gigging around here rick. I've only made it as far as the bridge in cinco bayou. We've stuck a few though and it's my new addiction. As soon as i get the boat done, i'll be sure to check out that launch. Forgot to say all these pictures were taken with a GoPro 2, that's why all of them have that fish eye effect, Thanks.


----------



## Jason

You should be able to find some aftermarket latches fer the cowl...... you'll definitely be more proud of it after the build then ifin you'd a bought it out right!!! Looking like a good project so far brother!!!


----------



## brtc

Well thanks for the positive feedback. Can't wait to get the decks on it!


----------



## Faithnfishin

I like it! Good job, if you see a red tracker in that area it's me! Have not had time this year to get out and stick any but it won't be much longer.


----------



## brtc

Figured I'd post up if anybody is still interested. I gotta wait till october to build the decks in order to keep the wife off me. I got the outside finished, and the inside will be painted light grey next month. I'll be repainting the motor too. Here's a few pictures, got the motor running and ran the boat a few miles to check for leaks. Motor is somehow running strong, the boat held up pretty well too. Here's some pictures. This payday i'm getting everything to make it legal.. It's been three weeks since ive been gigging and i'm starting to itch...


----------



## dsar592

Its gonna be a nice giggin rig when you are finished. I'm just about done with mine and am almost ready to post pics.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

*Lookin' Good*

Looks like you have some hours in it. If the old flat head does not idle good there are some plugs that look like freeze plugs that need to be lightly tapped to rest them. This allows the motor to keep good crank case pressure.


----------



## Branden

Looking good! Keep up the work, can't wait to see more progress!


----------



## brtc

Breeze Fabricators said:


> Looks like you have some hours in it. If the old flat head does not idle good there are some plugs that look like freeze plugs that need to be lightly tapped to rest them. This allows the motor to keep good crank case pressure.


Thanks for the advise. I need to go check compression now that i have a new head gasket. The cylinders were low before, but it runs a lot better now. I'll look into those plugs next time i head to west marine. I hope you still have some scrap 2x2 aluminum for me. I move in two weeks and then i'll have money for this stuff again, so I'll be givin you a call a little more prepared this time. Thanks for the tips on the way to build my deck too, it was very helpful.


----------



## Death From Above

Looking good!! Keep it light and you'll be slipping along in 2" of water with that rig.:thumbup:


----------



## devndeb

Please continue with the progress...I got a 1436 earlier this year to build for a gig rig...I've never done it, but everything here looks like its a blast...will also be using Starfires at first, but as I go along would like to upgrade to something better...but one step at a time...


----------



## brtc

I dont know if anybody is interested, but I haven't been able to do much to the boat lately, but I finally got all the lights, batteries, bilge pump, motor running, most of the wiring, a 5 gang switch panel, ect. I stripped the boat back down though, tomorrow it'll be getting a couple coats of white herculiner. I have all the wood for the decks, just need to get some aluminum and It should come together hopefully by the end of the year. Here's a couple pics, I'll post some pics tomorrow of the new paint job.


----------



## azevedo16

Looking good,your build has inspired me to build one this winter


----------



## weedline

i have a late 60s model randelcraft 14 got it in a similar way was my grandfathers old boat so it has alot of value to me just wondering how can i fix the leaks in the rivits outside of replacing them tryed 5200 helped but didnt stop it all i use it for is gigging and and its no fun being in the dark takeing on water even if its a slow trickle


----------



## brtc

Here's a couple pictures of today's progress. These pictures were all with the second coat. I went through a gallon of paint quick. I had to go get some touch up paint after i took these. I also painted the motor all black today. I plan on getting some Johnson stickers so I can have that white/black look. Sorry weedline, I dont really have any suggestions. I'm figuring all this out as i work. I used truck bed liner in the boat. It's kind of expensive, but should seal quite well if you were to remove the seats.


----------



## brtc

Oh, and thanks dev and azevedo, hope to see some pics when you mod your boats.


----------



## GROUPERKING

The boat"s looking great . I can here the flounder floping in it know .


----------



## brtc

Finally got all rigged back up. I dont have the wiring all done, i've got a switch panel i need to figure out how to install. but this is about how it's gonna look. All i need is to build the decks, and throw four more lights up front and it's finally done. The last picture is what the boat first looked like when I inherited it.


----------



## Night Shift

Super nice


----------



## brtc

Just finished the wiring pretty much. I still need to cover all the exposed wires, but here's some pictures. The boats dirty, just went out on it. We spent about 8 hours giggin up garnier bayou and saw only a few little ones.. I still have three more of those same lights to put on. I put a switch panel in the seat and made it snow in the garage with all the foam under there. I'm probably not the only person who thought of this, but you can make clamps out of pvc pipe to hold your gig's/paddles ect. saves a little space on these small boats. Just take a piece about the same size as your gig and cut the a third of it off.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur

Brett, looks like you've turned the boat from a duck hunter into a fish hunter - and a fine job you're doing! Looking fwd to some final pics, with deck on, etc, of this good looking project...as well as some flatties. :thumbup:


----------



## brtc

Thank you. Gotta add the seats and throw the decks on and this 6 month project will finally be complete. Will post some pics giggin as soon as the weather gets right.


----------



## C Low

I use to commercially flounder from a 1436. I had 4 500 halos mounted about 9" above the front deck. I dont mean to sound negative, but with the weight of a person on the front while floundering those lights may barely be above the water, im sure during some wave action they will get splashed or sumerged. Also, put all the weight in the rear to offset ur weight of being on the bow. Boat looks clean though


----------



## romadfishrman

I think he's got the 1000 lumen waterproof LEDs mounted on the bow. Correct me if I'm wrong. Sweet setup man :thumbsup:


----------



## sealark

Great job young man, That engine is one of the best OMC ever made I have used them when they first came out , Had a 16 ft wooden boat with one on it. Not many would have seen a project like that all the way through like you did. My hats off to you.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Night Shift

I like it. Awesome job.


----------



## tkh329

I never thought I'd say this, but that is one gorgeous jon boat! Awesome job!


----------



## bigrick

Looks good. I need to get back to work on mine. Started a saltwater aquarium and put my skiff to the side.


----------



## ride135pcolaboy

Just awesome, a sure one of a kind.


----------



## brtc

Wow, I haven't checked this thread for a bit, thanks to everybody for the compliments. I probably got a little carried away with it bein just a jon boat, but i've never owned a boat before... C low, thanks, I think i will add a couple of the 27 watters on top of the deck when flounder season starts, but the three lights light up quite bright, plenty enough for me. I'm 150 lbs wet so they dont sit too low, i'll try and take some pictures next time i'm fishing. Correct romad, those are the submersibles.. Its a great deal for a 45 dollar set up. Thanks sealark, the motor was not in great shape when i got it, but a carb kit/clutch dog/cradle/water pump/head gasket/thorough cleaning later and it's running great. Good luck with the boat BigRick and thanks everybody else. can't wait till spring, in the mean time we've been pullin specks out of Yellow River like crazy!


----------



## drifterfisher

Awesome first boat. My first was a 12 footer like yours,but I had a bit to much motor,25hp johnson,man that thing would fly. I painted mine john deer green on the bottom/sides and used the sand colored/textured paint from lowes for the inside. Made a nice slip resistant floor. Ended up trading it for a mud truck,regretted ever since.
Where did you get your lights from? 45 bucks for 3 of them is cheap??


----------



## brtc

Thanks, I actually got 4 for 45, I want one more for the front for a total of 5 and two on the sides. here's a link to a thread i started a long time ago http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f32/cheap-submersible-900-lumen-led-129335/. I think their really bright, but alot of people seem to like the 27 watt lights in that link better. These are submersible and really cheap on ebay. I offered the guy like 32 bucks for 3 of them. If you just type in 10w 12v submersible light, they will definitely come up.


----------



## grey ghost

looking good, i would love to try that gigging one day! I always go offshore when i fish, inshore occasionaly.


----------



## desertmower

*Lights*

Brett,
How did your light setup work out? I was looking at the 27 watt led's you posted in a early post. How stable is your boat with that size motor? I have the same size boat and I built out riggers for mine. It turned it into a bass boat. I can jump on the sides without rocking.
Brian


----------



## Cosson-Gigs

Nice work ! My first floundering rig was a 12' john boat with a 4 hp motor, I killed a pile of flounder out of it for years, it was so easy to pole, had one light mounted on an old trolling motor bracket on the front, now I use a 15' 2" home made aluminum boat with a 40 horse mercury, doesn't pole as easy ! miss my old john boat floundering rig  I use to load it on and off my truck with a make shift hand cart made of two 14' two by fours and a set of bicycle wheels to roll it into the water. Make sure you post some pictures of ya fish when you get it all in working order !


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

A rig I did last week and one I'm pushing out tomorrow. I can hook you up with stuff lime this if you ever need it


----------



## brtc

I think the lights cover quite a bit. I know those 27 watt lights are really nice though. the 10w are cheaper. When we start up this season and i get a deck/rail on the front, i'll throw a couple of the 27 watts up front too. We're adding some to the back as well. I will post some pics when we start giggin. I'd like to see a pic of the outriggers you put on your jon boat. The boat is not very wide, it's not real stable. The motor is only about 80lbs too so it doesnt add a whole lot. That's a cool skiff Joseph


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

Here are some updated pics of the flounder rail rig, and one of me building it


----------



## desertmower

*Outriggers*

I c-clamp these on when i get to the boat launch. I currently run a generator with a 3900 lumen bulb. It lights up a 15ft diameter circle. I used to run a dc bulb but they are hard to come by. I would like to switch back to battery. I get tired of hearing the generator sometimes.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

A Honda suitcase welder will take care of that noise issue, extreamly quiet from what I hear, bamafan611 runs 3 400watt lights a Honda suitcase generator, his lights are the big commercial style, the same type of light we use on offshore work vessels


----------



## desertmower

I just wish I could afford one of those. Unfortunately mine is an older briggs 1000 watt model. I will take a look at that honda.


----------



## GIggaMon

joseph_zlnsk said:


> Here are some updated pics of the flounder rail rig, and one of me building it


 Hey Joseph is the rail for this boat made out of stainless and how much for something close to make these rails ( round about thanks):thumbsup:


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

Made from aluminum, I did this one for around 450.00


----------



## bamafan611

Frank , you won't find a better deal or quality anywhere. I saw these rails in person and they are very nice.Joe fabricated the light bar to slide up and down . Just lock it in place the depth you need.


----------

